# Had nice letter !  Bridges walk around UK



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2011)

I had nice letter from Diabetes uk about my 8 bridges in 3 days walk. Finnal total ?1135.78.                                                                                 Not bad for a little fella on a m\bike 1200mile     (am well chuffed)          Thanks for everybody support


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2011)

That's terrific Hobie, well done!


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2011)

Hobie thats absolutly brillaint well done 

P.s how did your meet go last weekend at sweeneys.?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2011)

*Cumbrian meet*

Had a really good night and had a rant on about things !                           It does you the world of good to talk to others in the same situation and "will"  be planning more !


----------



## Steff (Aug 20, 2011)

did you see this post from granma on the Sunday ?

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=19969


----------



## Blythespirit (Aug 20, 2011)

Well done Hobie! That's a fantastic achievement and we're all proud of you! XXXXX


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 20, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> I had nice letter from Diabetes uk about my 8 bridges in 3 days walk. Finnal total ?1135.78.                                                                                 Not bad for a little fella on a m\bike 1200mile     (am well chuffed)          Thanks for everybody support



Well done for doing that, it's such a positive thing to do.   Congratulations HOBIE. Sheena


----------

